# ever fished a wacky worm?



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

i saw a show a couple months back where vandam was flipping some docks with a senko worm hooked in the middle with a smaller hook( i think size 6). anyways i have been using it at a lot of bass ponds lately and doing very well with it. i caught 8 yesterday and 5 today with it. has anyone else ever heard of this or fished this presentation?


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

i like the fluorescent tipped senkos and the short red ones, wacky worm style or 
texas rig. caught a 30" pike on the shores of erie with a neon green tipped one last summer.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

green yellow laminate, or white in clear water
and baby bass colored right after spawn,

Also check out one of these...

Wacky tool

You'll gou through 1/3 as many as hooking into the senko


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

I have been using this rig for a number of years. I use a six inch trick worm, almost always in black. Last year I went to fireline and # 3 circle hook. This works great . Don't set the hook just apply pressure.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

if i was a bettin man id say chris is a new fisherman


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

flippin fool said:


> if i was a bettin man id say chris is a new fisherman


You would probably win that bet - er new to bass fishing,maybe? Chris the wacky worm is great before and after the spawn. It may sound crazy but try the bubblegum trick worm. If they're not hungry, it pisses them off somehow!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

my tournament partner's daughter gave us an idea. she tied a senko in a knot. we thought wed try it for something different. cant wait to see how it does


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

I might give that wacky tool a shot. and any other suggestions on keeping my senkos in one piece


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

you could try the strike king zeros. they can withstand anything


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

chris new to fishing? ha i bet he catches more fish than 90% of the people on here..ive never fished a wacky rigd senko and ive been fishin since i was knee hi to a duck


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

then u been missing the boat. : )


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

oh trust me..im aboard that boat now, lol


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

instead of putting the hook through the work perpendicular try hooking it parallel with the worm all the way through and then out again so the hook make a U with the two intersections point on the worm. this way you will not lose as many worms


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Wacky is good. I have caught some nice bass fishing with the Wacky Worm.

We wacky our Senko's when we can't rig them Texas style anymore. It's a good way of getting your monies worth.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Try some heat shrink tubing, its more durable than an O ring or the worm itself so the hook doesn't tear through it.


----------

